# I ate a hedgehog!



## dawn71 (Aug 29, 2008)

I admit it...

Hubby and I went to Purdy's chocolates, and each got a cute mini chocolate hedgehog...I've never had one before, and it was the first time I've ever seen them!
At first I was a bit apprehensive to bite into it.. but it was chocolate!! :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

And who could possibly refuse chocolate? :lol:  Well, except for someone who doesn't like chocolate (gasp!) of course, lol.


----------

